# Hi there!



## Aartz (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi there! Just joined mainly to look for my first TT. Any tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  mk1/2/3 ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi,Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy


----------



## Aartz (Jan 21, 2020)

Mk1. My fiance just totaled her car so I'm giving her my paid off 2014 escape and taking the 4k that they're giving her plus another couple thousand if necessary to pick up something cheap fun and Solid on gas I've always loved them but never really had the opportunity to get one.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My standard reply for would be Mk1 owners

Service history is very important. 
Cambelt/water pump 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first.
Dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly & coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
If it has xenon headlights, make sure the headlight washers work, MOT fail. N/A in U.K. now

3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable & a nicer exhaust note.
V6 Chain wear can be checked using VagCom, very expensive to replace.
DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual. Expensive to repair, but probably no more expensive than a manuals clutch.
Check no delay when pulling away & no juddering when reversing slowly while turning up an incline or into a tight parking space.

Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, so as I said don't rush into it.
A bad TT, could be the most expensive car you've ever bought.

Roadsters, check roof operation thorougly & carpets for damp, especially in the rear. Roof drains block easily & damp can cause lot of future probs in rest of car.
Hoggy.


----------



## Aartz (Jan 21, 2020)

Wow thank you so much that is extremely helpful


----------

